# Calling on Big Bazza !! - purchasing Merc 208D Autotrail ?!



## Deena (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey if this is you ... thanks for checking this thread!!!

Sorry for stalking you BB, but I noticed that you had purchased one of these a year ago, and wondered what you thought of them and why you had it for a relatively short time?

Thinking of buying a 1989 208D Autotrail myself - although found out today it has no power steering, so not so sure. It appears to be in great condition however, I would be very grateful for your wisdom 


If anyone else has experience of this vehicle please do let me know what y'all think,

Many thanks
Deena


----------

